# Crystallized ginger



## Sofiamomma (Jan 4, 2002)

I just bought a new cookbook that calls for crystallized ginger in several recipes. I bought some at Wild Oats, but am not sure how to store it, how long it stays good, etc. Anyone know?


----------



## oceanbaby (Nov 19, 2001)

My mom always had some in a little ceramic jar with a cork. I thought it kept pretty much indefinitely in a cool dry place.


----------



## pina la nina (Nov 21, 2001)

I bought a plastic bag of it over a year ago to nibble when morning sick (it helped a lot!) its still soft and its just in the pantry in its original bag. I imagine for cooking that if it gets hard just soak it before baking and it'll be fine. Wonderful stuff!


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

dont buy it! make it

Boil slices of peeled ginger in a simple syrup for 10 mins. Then coat in sugar and lay on rack to dry.

OHH so good!!!!

Dd and I eat it like candy. I once had the BEST cookies in the world made with TONS of candied ginger.


----------



## Sofiamomma (Jan 4, 2002)

Thanks, guys!

Chanley,

A simple syrup? Like Karo syrup?


----------



## AmyG (Jan 30, 2002)

I've always wondered how to make my own. That sounds great.

Sofiamomma, I think that simple syrup usually refers to a solution that's equal parts water and sugar. (I read Mothering and Martha Stewart.







)


----------



## Chanley (Nov 19, 2001)

YUCK karo is not what I had in mind.

A simple syrup is sugar and water boiled. I forget the ratio and cannot get to my Joy of Cooking.

I would use turbinado and water.


----------



## Sofiamomma (Jan 4, 2002)

Chanley,

You're too funny! "YUCK"

I didn't *think* that was what you meant!! LOL Just judging from whatever else I've read in your posts. I just had no frame of reference. Sorry if I offended your sensibilities!


----------

